# PM2000 Onyx



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Powermatic family! I bought mine about 2 years ago and still love it. I REALLY love the ONYX design!


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm SO jealous

I have the bosch 4100 for now (one car garage, not a lot of room). My in laws have my wife's grandfathers Delta Unisaw from the 50's. One day when i have room it's mine! Well, if i want to deal with cleaning it up a little.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Great review for a great saw! The only problem I can see is that it's not in my shop …


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

garagewoodworks- you are right the saw was a divorce present to myself


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

The Gold Standard in woodworking. I can't wait to get a bigger saw. I love the Black they came out with. I'm very jealous! LOL Enjoy!


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the club, I still run green but love the look of the black.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

A great machine, for sure! That space under the table is just waiting for something to be built to hold accessories…miter gage, rip fence, miter gage extension table, blades

Lee


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

next you need to upgrade that little delta jointer

Phillip from Ky.


----------



## TheBossQ (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree about the miter gauge. I have never seen one that came with a saw that I would even give five dollars for. I would honestly rather see a couple blank zero clearance inserts tossed in the box than a miter gauge. Same with factory blades. Unless it says Incra or Forrest, keep it and send me something I'll use.

I love the look of the Onyx line. Congrats!


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

a 8" or the 12" short bed grizzly are in the near future, my budget for woodworking tools are side job unless its work work related job site tools so probably a month or 2 but a dust collector is first


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Congrats, love the onyx color scheme.

My PM2000 miter guage became a dedicated box joint jig, replaced for most use with an Incra 1000SE. Seems like I saw a sale on the 1000HD recently, couldn't go wrong with that either.

Enjoy!


----------

